# Progress in Sacramento



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey guys, thought I would share a picture of recent progress on my logging layout.


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmm, pictures got lost, let me try again.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks great, got any larger pictures? 

John


----------

